# I don't usually get this lucky...but when i do..... i do...



## Photo Lady (Jan 17, 2020)

the gang was all here this cold morning.. photo heavy


----------



## Soocom1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Mr Squirl your branch is ready...


Cute bunch.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 17, 2020)

Fabulous!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 17, 2020)

Soocom1 said:


> Mr Squirl your branch is ready...
> 
> 
> Cute bunch.


thank you.. yes he figured out a way... but I am not complaining.. lol


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 17, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Fabulous!


thank you


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 17, 2020)

Your getting there, much better. Your metadata showed 400mm, Auto exposure, Program AE, 1/350 sec, f/6.3, ISO 800. You might try upping shutter speed some more. At 400mm you're as wide as you can go with aperture so to balance the exposure the ISO will need to go up, but you shouldn't notice much noise difference at ISO 1600.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 17, 2020)

Wow! I have to say, your skills have most definitely improved and I'm glad for you! Love the set and how you captured them doing the things they do.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 17, 2020)

Very good shooting......


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 17, 2020)

smoke665 said:


> Your getting there, much better. Your metadata showed 400mm, Auto exposure, Program AE, 1/350 sec, f/6.3, ISO 800. You might try upping shutter speed some more. At 400mm you're as wide as you can go with aperture so to balance the exposure the ISO will need to go up, but you shouldn't notice much noise difference at ISO 1600.


 I will do this for afternoon shoot..thanks


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 17, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Wow! I have to say, your skills have most definitely improved and I'm glad for you! Love the set and how you captured them doing the things they do.


thanks Kirk


----------



## RVT1K (Jan 17, 2020)

Have you had a chance to observe the red-bellied woodpecker much? 

I ask because I find "ours", whom I have named Clucky, to be a lot of fun. 
He makes a sound that got him his name and does this funny walk up the tree. He's obviously one of the bigger birds to come around but is no bully and seems OK with sharing. We have both a regular seed bird feeder and a suet basket and Clucky will often fly back and forth between both. All in all he's a favorite visitor.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 17, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good shooting......


thanks Jeff.


RVT1K said:


> Have you had a chance to observe the red-bellied woodpecker much?
> 
> I ask because I find "ours", whom I have named Clucky, to be a lot of fun.
> He makes a sound that got him his name and does this funny walk up the tree. He's obviously one of the bigger birds to come around but is no bully and seems OK with sharing. We have both a regular seed bird feeder and a suet basket and Clucky will often fly back and forth between both. All in all he's a favorite visitor.


I have only begun to observe him.. I did not have a suet basket up until last week.. I have domestic birds..parrots and cockatiels and parakeets.. so I feed the wild birds lots of seeds from them...someone on this forum suggested I get the suet.. so now.. wow ..I have lots of visitors I never saw before up close.. love it.. thanks


----------



## RVT1K (Jan 17, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> Jeff15 said:
> 
> 
> > Very good shooting......
> ...




I believe that was me. You're welcome. Have fun!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 17, 2020)

RVT1K said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff15 said:
> ...


I believe that was you too... and now I get to thank you.... it makes such a huge difference..


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 17, 2020)

Yes, you did! (get lucky) And are getting good at getting some nice photos, especially that first one. What a bunch of show offs!! lol 

I've never done a bird feeder but the birds seem to find plenty around here. I have a lot of cardinals who seem to use the bushes as their condos. As soon as it's getting dark one or two of them start chirping, every evening. Sometimes one is perched on the porch railing but usually I just hear them. I like having them around, seeing that bright red flit across the driveway (to and from the adjoining bird condos in the big bush!).


----------



## Derrel (Jan 17, 2020)

Good shooting!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 17, 2020)

vintagesnaps said:


> Yes, you did! (get lucky) And are getting good at getting some nice photos, especially that first one. What a bunch of show offs!! lol
> 
> I've never done a bird feeder but the birds seem to find plenty around here. I have a lot of cardinals who seem to use the bushes as their condos. As soon as it's getting dark one or two of them start chirping, every evening. Sometimes one is perched on the porch railing but usually I just hear them. I like having them around, seeing that bright red flit across the driveway (to and from the adjoining bird condos in the big bush!).


Thank you.. Cardinals  are my favorites... I like practicing on them too because their eyes are black and the feather around eyes black.. so getting a good eye shot is tricky..and that goes for the blue jays too... Their beauty is so awesome against a sunny snow photo.. mine are just starting to come around.. right now they are keeping a distance and I see them in the bushes... they are very wary of new things.. so I think they are very smart birds


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 17, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Good shooting!


thanks Derrel


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 17, 2020)

Nice shooting, the squirrel.LOL


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 17, 2020)

DarkShadow said:


> Nice shooting, the squirrel.LOL


thank you..


----------



## CherylL (Jan 17, 2020)

Great shots!  You had a busy day at the feeders.  My favorite is the last one.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 17, 2020)

CherylL said:


> Great shots!  You had a busy day at the feeders.  My favorite is the last one.


Thank you Cheryl..hope they are all back tomorrow


----------



## PJM (Jan 18, 2020)

Very nice set.  Luck is creating opportunity and being prepared when it arrives.  Good work.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 18, 2020)

PJM said:


> Very nice set.  Luck is creating opportunity and being prepared when it arrives.  Good work.


your so right Pete.. the luck is after the preparation.. and planning.. thank you


----------



## Warhorse (Jan 18, 2020)

Gotta love them feeder shots, nicely done!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 18, 2020)

Warhorse said:


> Gotta love them feeder shots, nicely done!


thank you.. yes  the feeder is  a very good ploy to get them up close..


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 18, 2020)

Very nice set, be pleased that you did it


----------



## Peeb (Jan 18, 2020)

Particularly enjoyed the woodpecker.  Nice set!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 18, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> Very nice set, be pleased that you did it


thank you I am.. I want to do it again..


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 18, 2020)

Peeb said:


> Particularly enjoyed the woodpecker.  Nice set!


thanks Peeb .. I like him too


----------



## Winona (Jan 18, 2020)

Very beautiful! Blue jays are wary and tough to get. I usually have 30 around, but they fly off as soon as I come around.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 18, 2020)

Winona said:


> Very beautiful! Blue jays are wary and tough to get. I usually have 30 around, but they fly off as soon as I come around.


thank you Winona..


----------



## weepete (Jan 18, 2020)

These are really good shots! well done. Practise and learning is paying off I think.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 18, 2020)

weepete said:


> These are really good shots! well done. Practise and learning is paying off I think.


aww thank you.. I do practice every day.. I thinki am wearing out my camera Lol


----------

